# Surrey Underground Caves Open Days



## kleeone (May 17, 2011)

Thought this may be of interest.. A nice opportunity 

http://www.thisissurreytoday.co.uk/...und-caves/article-3494127-detail/article.html


----------



## oldscrote (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a cave that is not underground?


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

Hope thats not a serious question? Just read the article and see where your coming from. LOL.


----------



## The Archivist (May 18, 2011)

The man's got a point. In all my long years I've never seen a cave above ground. 
Frustratingly I always seem to miss the opening days here, despite having lived about 20 miles away for most of my life. Maybe this year is the year.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

LOL! I was not interested in this untill they mentioned that it was used as a shelter during WW2. My interest then took a u-turn. Shame I live so far away.


----------



## oldscrote (May 18, 2011)

Maybe I should change my name from Oldscrote to the Pedant.On rereading the article I discover that not only are the 'caves' underground but are in fact not 'caves' at all but sand mines. Ho Hum

definition of a cave

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cave[/ame]


----------



## RichardH (May 18, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Maybe I should change my name from Oldscrote to the Pedant.On rereading the article I discover that not only are the 'caves' underground but are in fact not 'caves' at all but sand mines. Ho Hum



Perhaps these caves should come with a caveat?

I'll get me coat.


----------

